# Burning Complaints continued



## stxfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

First of all, I am just stating my opinion and I am not trying to start fights. My intentions are just trying to make people realize both sides.


Tournament anglers are not the real problem, there are a lot of people that go out fishing, get burned, ran across, have their fishing interrupted, upset, ran across all of their other spots, ruined their life, etc. and blame it on tournament anglers. There are a lot of people that post on this board that just blame it on tournament anglers because they are an easy scapegoat. Sad part is, there are a lot of people that couldn’t even tell the difference between a weekend warrior and a tournament angler and what exactly they have done wrong. 
Just because someone is running along while standing on their console, doesn’t mean they are burning and trying to ruin fishing areas for others out on the water. Most of these “burn boats” are flat bottom skiffs (Illusions, RFL, Shallow Sports, Shoalwater, etc.). They do not take kindly to running in chop, so it only makes sense to run these boats in shallow, calm water. While running shallow, there is always the possibility of hitting underwater structures, pipes, rocks, crab traps, etc. With the wind blowing nearly every day this time of year, the shorelines are the calmest place to run.
Sure, a lot of times while they are running they will also be looking for fish, but who wouldn’t while being up high and able to see them.
Most of you are saying that it is easy to tell who is a tournament angler by the wrap that is on their boat. Ok so they are most likely tournament anglers. The difference between what a tournament does and a weekend warrior comes down to the wrap. 
It is sad when guides that fish tournaments, have to be extra careful when taking clients out fishing. If they were to accidentally run within a mile of someone’s drift, they get the finger and talked about on this website. All they are trying to do is to make a living doing what they love. They have one of the best jobs that someone like those of us on this board could ask for. But then they get hazed just because their boat is wrapped and so they must be ruining your fishing. In reality they are just trying to catch fish and keep the clients happy. 

Most people are not going to remember every blue wave, Kenner or Jon boat that runs in front of their drift, but as soon as a wrapped boat does, oh it’s on. That tournament angler will be exploited for ruining every shoreline, island, reef, etc in that bay system. 

I realize that I do things that I shouldn’t when on the water. I will be the first to admit, but I will also admit that there are a lot of times that I will be running along and then ooops, there's someone wading, sorry man. I did not see you and drive over there to purposely ruin your fishing. When I’m out on the water, I would rather help you catch fish rather than try and keep you from catching fish. 

The people that are "Tournament anglers" did not get any grief before they had wrapped boats and came down to fish with a bunch of friends on the weekend just for fun. Nearly all of the guys that fish the tournaments are friends with each other, so basically all they are doing is going out and fishing the same time that their friends are. The only difference is that they all decide to fish the same area on the same day. Yes it can be a pain in the butt to have an extra 130 boats on the water. I realize that is a problem when trying to fish in the middle of a flat that you call your own. But these boats disperse north and south down the coast, going up to 100 miles each way. It is not like there are a 130 boats fishing within a 10 mile stretch of the coast.
Yes, I am not about to say that these anglers are not burning and slowing the fishing on these shorelines, but to be honest, after fishing in one of these boats, it seems dumb to go fish an area when you can actually see there is nothing there. Many people bash burn boats for what they do but it is actually pretty smart. When limited to fishing for only a certain amount of time, why waste time fishing in an area that you know that there is no fish. 
In my experience running in an elevated console boat, there are a lot of people that take advantage of the fact that we can see more than they can. There has multiple days that we are drifting an area we have seen a school of fish just to have someone motor right in front us to try and catch what we are after. There was one day that a gentleman drove his boat into the middle of a school of reds that we were fishing and didn’t even know it. (Yes this actually happened to us in a tournament) The difference between us and some of the people on this board is that we just went and fished another area. I know we never posted, nor have I ever seen a tournament angler complaining on this board about weekend fisherman “ruining” their day of fishing. It’s another reason why it is called FISHING and not CATCHING!
These tournaments anglers that seem to be such a problem are also the ones that help contribute to the fishery that all of us fish. Nearly all of the anglers are members of CCA and other fisheries organizations. They are out trying to help the fishery in every way possible. 
Many of these Tournament Anglers practice strict catch and release practice when dealing with trophy fish, whether trout or redfish. Unless there is no other way, nearly all trophy trout that are caught, are photographed and returned to the water. This is something that more people need to begin practicing in order to keep the fisheries improving. 

I agree, there is little more aggravating when you finally get on to some good fish on a shoreline or where ever, and then somebody comes and rudely interrupts it. Yes tournament anglers are held to a higher standard, but at the end of the day, no matter how many sponsors they have, or have ever fast their boat goes; they are just fisherman like the rest of us. 

Good luck and may your fishing always be catching.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

All I can say is well said. Us tourney anglers get a bad wrap. My partner and I run a ( burn, tower, shallow water, etc boat) and we use my XLR8. We get go to H E L L looks in the tower boat but I guess it is just part of having one. Tower boats are such a useful tool while running and drifting while prefishing. Espically us anglers from the upper coast. We have less time on the water to find schools of fish while prefishing opposed to about 85% of the tourney guys that are from the Rockport to Corpus areas. If me our my partner have burned anybody while looking for fish I am truly sorry and didnt do it intentionaly. Again well said on the comments above.

Thanks 
Capt Brent Juarez


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

Alright, so what you're basically saying stxfishing, is that hey, waders shouldn't blame people for burning their water because 

a. Hey, it's an accident and I didn't mean to, even though I have an elevated console and can see better than any of you other idiots out there
b. The water is calmer and is easier to run a boat in other people's fishing area

And your reasoning for such is that 

a. It may be dumb to burn shoreline, but then again, it's pretty smart, actually
b. Guides have to make money from their clients, so if they burn your water trying to make money for themselves and help other people catch fish, it's ok...

Hey man, you sound totally credible. Good job. 

Captain Juarez, you give the same half hearted concern on your post. Apparently, other fisherman should understand that we shouldn't give you a bad look for burning our water because you are only trying to compete fairly against hometown anglers and that even with your additional sight lines gained from your tower, you still burn people. Oh yeah, you apologize in hindsight, but hey, no harm no foul right? You didn't do it intentionally. Even though you had many resources at your disposal to avoid it, like, your tower. But you still burn the shoreline. Well said. 

Maybe you both can't seem to understand, but hey, why worry about everyone else around you, right? You gotta get on those fish for yourself!!!

Common courtesy is all anyone can ask for. And yes, tournament anglers and fishing guides are held to a higher standard, as they should be. They have more time on the water and more experience than most, so they should understand that taking the utmost in precaution every time is a necessity. And no, one bad egg in a carton doesn't ruin the whole group, but it just takes one bit of $h!t in your ice cream to make your day go to hell.


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*THIS GUY??????*

Answer to your B answer. My partner and I fished out of my XLR8 on sat, while drifting in the Laguna we had 5 or 6 boats run within 100 yards of us. Now bare in mind these are the same ( anlgers ) that are out trying to catch fish and BE respectful on the water. We didnt have our tourney shirts on we were dressed in plain clothes. Now did I complain that some guy out fishing ran through out drift? No I have more class than that, I took it as it was. So as for my half hearted concern for the other angler........ I probably do more for chairty and non profit orgs in one year than you have done in your life time pal. I have a good rep in the Galveston area and I am a stand up guy. So MR. Diggy do a little research before you pop off about my "halfhearted apology".. While we are running in the tower boat I make it a point to give everone on the water plenty of room just to avoid people like you from ripping us.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Dead Horse*

This issue is really like beating a dead horse. Though I tend to chime in with my disdain when it happens to me, I know that the root cause is generally the "Me Syndrome".

Bottom line?: Rude people are just rude and you can't fix stupid.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> Bottom line?: Rude people are just rude and you can't fix stupid.


Pretty much what it all boils down to, but everyone knows there are some guides that go out of there way to avoid it, and then there are the rude/stupid guides that do it on purpose.
My take, life's to short to worry about any of it...chit happens, get over it and fish!


----------



## Gunslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

djdiggydiggy said:


> Alright, so what you're basically saying stxfishing, is that hey, waders shouldn't blame people for burning *their* water because
> 
> a. Hey, it's an accident and I didn't mean to, even though I have an elevated console and can see better than any of you other idiots out there
> b. The water is calmer and is easier to run a boat in other people's fishing area
> ...


This one word sums up the whole debate! I agree Laguna Freak...beating a dead horse!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh lordy lordy, another burning thread. It looks like all of you tolerant people that aren't part of the problem just can't walk away. You keyboard cowboys need to man up when it happens to you out on the water and knot in your fish fishbourn pajamas on your computer at home.

This old crybaby stuff like "I'm going to be the bigger man and just let it go" and then come on here and cry to everybody just don't smell right. None of us here saw how poorly life treated you on the water today, so if you aren't man enough to solve your conflicts with the offender at the time, just keep it inside when you get back here to 2cool. Personally I am embarrassed for you guys.

By the way...... OJ still claims to be innocent many times every day.


----------



## LSUtigeryakker (Jan 27, 2009)

We were gigging one night and a 2 tourney anglers flew by us in 2 boats and hit my friend in the head with a beer can and one of the guys threw a gaftop at me and nearly hit my arm with it.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

stxfishing said:


> First of all, I am just stating my opinion and I am not trying to start fights. My intentions are just trying to make people realize both sides.
> 
> Tournament anglers are not the real problem, there are a lot of people that go out fishing, get burned, ran across, have their fishing interrupted, upset, ran across all of their other spots, ruined their life, etc. and blame it on tournament anglers. There are a lot of people that post on this board that just blame it on tournament anglers because they are an easy scapegoat. Sad part is, there are a lot of people that couldn't even tell the difference between a weekend warrior and a tournament angler and what exactly they have done wrong.
> Just because someone is running along while standing on their console, doesn't mean they are burning and trying to ruin fishing areas for others out on the water. Most of these "burn boats" are flat bottom skiffs (Illusions, RFL, Shallow Sports, Shoalwater, etc.). They do not take kindly to running in chop, so it only makes sense to run these boats in shallow, calm water. While running shallow, there is always the possibility of hitting underwater structures, pipes, rocks, crab traps, etc. With the wind blowing nearly every day this time of year, the shorelines are the calmest place to run.
> ...


Nicely said.


----------



## stxfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

boomgoon said:


> Oh lordy lordy, another burning thread. It looks like all of you tolerant people that aren't part of the problem just can't walk away. You keyboard cowboys need to man up when it happens to you out on the water and knot in your fish fishbourn pajamas on your computer at home.
> 
> This old crybaby stuff like "I'm going to be the bigger man and just let it go" and then come on here and cry to everybody just don't smell right. None of us here saw how poorly life treated you on the water today, so if you aren't man enough to solve your conflicts with the offender at the time, just keep it inside when you get back here to 2cool. Personally I am embarrassed for you guys.
> 
> By the way...... OJ still claims to be innocent many times every day.


Keyboard cowboys? If you will take a second to notice, the people that get on here and post valid points to show the others uninvolved both sides of the story, have posted only several times, not over 4,000! I guess the people that do not have multi-thousand posts are just inexperienced at dealing out b.s. OR they are the ones that actually get out and fish, not just sit on here and talk about it.

As for being up high and not being able to see a wader; I'm sorry. We try watch out for you to because hey we fish a lot to and most of the time we are out of the boat wading also. It is easy to get caught up looking at fish to not realize how close you have ran to somebody. That's why it is called an accident when it happens. Sure it may happen too often in some areas, but that is just because of the number of people that are out on the water. The more people trying to fish an area, the less realestate for everyone else. Problems do arise and just letting them blow over is the best way to handle it.

If you consider yourself a good fisherman, even if a waterspout runs across where you were fishing, then you should be able to go to another spot, catch fish, and return later in the day.

I'm sorry but if you have to resort to throwing superspooks at someone driving by, that is just wrong. How many times has a wade fisherman been ran over and injured by a boat? I know that 2-3 treble hooks to the throat would really to some damage, let alone could kill someone. All it would take is for one person to hook up with someone passing by and then there really will be problems. First being jail time...

If your spot get run over, dang that stinks. If your drift is prop scarred, it mus t be ruined. But these fish you are trying to catch (especially in the ULM) are run over hundreds of times a week, do you not think that by the time you get up there that they will be ready to eat again? I they shut down for days each time they were run over, they would starve to death. I have actually caught fish in a person's prop wash after they ran infront of me. They use the murky water for cover.

Well good luck fishing and hopefully the wind wont blow for too long too hard!


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

stxfishing said:


> Well good luck fishing and hopefully the wind wont blow for too long too hard!


I agree. If the winds blow too long, all the "keyboard cowboys" will start blaming tournament anglers for that too.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

I can't help but laugh at all of this. Everyone knows where I stand on burning...... Quit running around and learn the waters, throw a line, and see what happens. Process of elimination. I see fish drifting and wading. I don't have to be 22' in the air to find fish. Granted it would help and to each their own if they choose to fish in that matter. As I've said, I don't have a problem with the towers, it's just the ones who refuse to fish, but elect to run instead. Drifting around from way up there would have some serious advantages. I also think they are extremely dangerous (some of them) and one of these days someone is going to be killed. I hope it never happens and pray that I'm wrong, but I just don't see how it hasn't happened yet or won't happen in the future.

When your burning, you are ruining our sport for not just the tournament guys, but for everyone out there. There are people out there that burn and don't fish tournaments, so you for you that want to put that cross hair on our backs, you might want to not throw rocks in your glass homes. Yes, tournament guys probably started the burning thing and they need to stop it at the same time. Yet, not all tournament guys burn, just like not all weekend warriors or guides burn as well.

It is soo funny to me how this has been a TX Parks and Wildlife law for over 20 years, yet one tournament decides to say "Stop It or else" and all of a sudden the world has come to a screetching hault. Unbelievable....

To me, burning is like hunting over deer feeders? Anyone can climb in an insulated deer blind 12' above the ground, 50 yards away from an automatic feeder, and shoot a deer with a $2,000 high powered and scoped rifle designed to kill from 1,000 yards away. Geeze, you are an avid hunter and the greatest the sport has ever seen since Davey Crockett! 

Look, if you are out there on a Tuesday and no one is on the water for miles, I guess have at it??? I don't know how to answer all of the comments. I guess if there is no one around to hear the tree fall, does it really make any noise?

Regardless, learn your waters, learn the tides, learn the moon phases, and learn how to fish without putting prop scars on there backs. Everyone will benefit from it and I bet you'll see more fish on the flats. Yes, those fish can get used to it, but just think at how many more fish there would be on the flats if we paid a little more respect to our resources.


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

You can not legislate morality or courtesy, you either have it or you dont.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I wasn't going to wade in (pun intended), but I have an observation based on personal experience. First I agree with most of what TC said, and I'm not one of those people who feel anyone who runs within a 1/4 mile of me is too close. 75 - 100 yards is fine with me under most conditions.

However, on those occasions when I have been burned or infringed upon it is a guide or tourney fisherman about half the time. When you consider that these fisherman make up a relatively small percentage of the boats on the water, it indicates there may actually be a problem. At least with some of them. 

The last problem I had was with a tower boat that almost hit my boat while I was working a shoreline in a back lake. The problem was that he and his partner were so busy looking at was underneath them, they forgot to look at what was in front of them. I don't know who they were, but they were wearing matching shirts so they were either gay lovers or tourney guys.

I realize that the majority of guides and tourney guys are decent types who don't cause problems. Over the years I've had more good experiences with both than I have had bad experiences. 

It's the ones who do behave badly that create the appearance of bigger problem and I don't believe anyone should make excuses for them. I can fogive the neophytes who don't know any better, but a professional knows better.

Having said that, TC is right. Life and my time on the water are too short to let it ruin my day.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

stxfishing said:


> First of all, I am just stating my opinion and I am not trying to start fights. My intentions are just trying to make people realize both sides.
> 
> Tournament anglers are not the real problem, there are a lot of people that go out fishing, get burned, ran across, have their fishing interrupted, upset, ran across all of their other spots, ruined their life, etc. and blame it on tournament anglers. There are a lot of people that post on this board that just blame it on tournament anglers because they are an easy scapegoat. Sad part is, there are a lot of people that couldn't even tell the difference between a weekend warrior and a tournament angler and what exactly they have done wrong.
> Just because someone is running along while standing on their console, doesn't mean they are burning and trying to ruin fishing areas for others out on the water. Most of these "burn boats" are flat bottom skiffs (Illusions, RFL, Shallow Sports, Shoalwater, etc.). They do not take kindly to running in chop, so it only makes sense to run these boats in shallow, calm water. While running shallow, there is always the possibility of hitting underwater structures, pipes, rocks, crab traps, etc. With the wind blowing nearly every day this time of year, the shorelines are the calmest place to run.
> ...


That is a whole lot of words but I get it now. Burning = smart, fishing = dumb. I have been doing it all wrong.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Gottagofishin said:


> I don't know who they were, but they were wearing matching shirts so they were either gay lovers or tourney guys.


Now that there is some funny stuff...


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> I can't help but laugh at all of this. Everyone knows where I stand on burning...... Quit running around and learn the waters, throw a line, and see what happens. Process of elimination. I see fish drifting and wading. I don't have to be 22' in the air to find fish. Granted it would help and to each their own if they choose to fish in that matter. As I've said, I don't have a problem with the towers, it's just the ones who refuse to fish, but elect to run instead. Drifting around from way up there would have some serious advantages. I also think they are extremely dangerous (some of them) and one of these days someone is going to be killed. I hope it never happens and pray that I'm wrong, but I just don't see how it hasn't happened yet or won't happen in the future.
> 
> When your burning, you are ruining our sport for not just the tournament guys, but for everyone out there. There are people out there that burn and don't fish tournaments, so you for you that want to put that cross hair on our backs, you might want to not throw rocks in your glass homes. Yes, tournament guys probably started the burning thing and they need to stop it at the same time. Yet, not all tournament guys burn, just like not all weekend warriors or guides burn as well.
> 
> ...


Well said.
Fish more,Burn less.
Funny thing is , most bass tourney guys dont go burning all over the lake looking for fish and i never saw folks "Burning" shorelines UNTIL Salt tourneys came along.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

To all who are steriotyping tournament anglers and guys who have tower boats as selfish bad fisherman. You can not change the fact that you feel inferior, by tearing others down. I honestly feel sorry for those who have to talk bad about others to feel better about themselves. Give it a rest you can't catch fish because you suck not because tournament anglers exist. 
If you are not sure about your manhood just come on out to the next tournament and see if you measure up. Otherwise stow it!
chuck


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

railbird said:


> To all who are steriotyping tournament anglers and guys who have tower boats as selfish bad fisherman. You can not change the fact that you feel inferior, by tearing others down. I honestly feel sorry for those who have to talk bad about others to feel better about themselves. Give it a rest you can't catch fish because you suck not because tournament anglers exist.
> If you are not sure about your manhood just come on out to the next tournament and see if you measure up. Otherwise stow it!
> chuck


LOL! My manhood is sufficient enough that I don't feel the need to overcompensate with my toys.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

railbird said:


> To all who are steriotyping tournament anglers and guys who have tower boats as selfish bad fisherman. You can not change the fact that you feel inferior, by tearing others down. I honestly feel sorry for those who have to talk bad about others to feel better about themselves. Give it a rest you can't catch fish because you suck not because tournament anglers exist.
> If you are not sure about your manhood just come on out to the next tournament and see if you measure up. Otherwise stow it!
> chuck


Dude , I was one of the first to post a thread about the burning going on the week before the TRS in Corpus. Now let's talk about what happened again. If you look at my original post you will see that these 2 "sportsmen" came into the flats north of the JFK and ran grids for 35 minutes (by my watch) and burned every shoreline of every island up there. These 2 "sportsmen" never stopped once to fish. I was drifting the area and was about ready to go wade one of those islands where I can always catch a few reds. Well after the burn, that was off!
Now I am not a novice to this shallow water fishing thing. I retired 5 years ago and fish this area (ULM) most every day. Most days I can catch at least 4 to 5 slot reds, but when there is tournament I have seen the constant burning by your so called "sportsmen" tournament fishermen mess up most of the better areas in this area.

Let me once again post the new rule by TRS;
This includes harassing redfish, burning shorelines, pushing redfish schools, and extensive running in bodies of water, under power, with the intent of locating redfish. 
And say once again that these guys were tournament fishermen and were not following this rule.

I totally agree with what Scot and the TRS is trying to implement and I hope they are successful.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

You have no proof they were TRS you stated that in your 1st post. If you do give us all their names. Otherwise you have proven you have an agenda. You and the rest of the whiners on this board don't want tournaments in your personal water. Thats the true agenda here. Well get over it, redfish tournaments are here to stay. And after reading your last post it appears they will be around long after you are gone. Most retired guys got nothing to do other than look for something to complain about, well next time you get the feeling go complain to your wife. Instead of impuning people who consistently show more coutesy than any other group. Especially old farts like you!
chuck
chuck


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Burning is gay. Enough said. Tourney guy or weekend warrior. Its gay and pethetic.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*For the record*

burning "discussions" have been prevalent and argued extensively on 2cool and other sites for many years. NOTHING NEW HERE BOYS. It goes back for several years - do a search and you should find the "conversations". This is simply the 2009 version and YES, the conversations always start around the Redfish Tourney season (whenever they have one). Must be a coincidence. - Hevy


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I'll pick a side. I go with Team Castaway, netboy and like minded fishing folks. I won't go into a long drawn out explanation because as Hevy Dee noted, this one has been beat to death. I like the new rule and wish them luck.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang I am glad most of you guys fish up north. If you would fish down in the LLM a gun fight would surely occur. That is an everyday occurance down here and as you guys have noticed all the reports of the floating fish on the shorelines that have starved to death because they won't eat due to the burners.

How about we have this one locked also


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

railbird said:


> To all who are steriotyping tournament anglers and guys who have tower boats as selfish bad fisherman. You can not change the fact that you feel inferior, by tearing others down. I honestly feel sorry for those who have to talk bad about others to feel better about themselves. Give it a rest you can't catch fish because you suck not because tournament anglers exist.
> If you are not sure about your manhood just come on out to the next tournament and see if you measure up. Otherwise stow it!
> chuck


Wow, you couldn't have written two better posts to confirm the stereotype of the tournament fisherman. An egotistical D-bag that thinks becuase he fishes in a tournament he is superior to the rest of us. Thanks man for the reinforcement of what most feel about tourney guys. The rest of the guys I'm sure are really proud of your post. Most are good guys like the rest of us on this board but your responses propituate the belief that most fisherman have of tournement fisherman, way to set back the cuase,lol.

"Give it a rest you can't catch fish because you suck not because tournament anglers exist.?" wow....any mama insults to go along with this?

"If you are not sure about your manhood just come on out to the next tournament and see if you measure up"

This is awesome, could there be a better example of the mentality that we all hate about tourney fishing, man you just nailed it! This kind of stuff is like hitting back an underhanded pitch. Could you be more stereotypical,lol!

"You and the rest of the whiners on this board don't want tournaments in your personal water. Thats the true agenda here. Well get over it, redfish tournaments are here to stay. And after reading your last post it appears they will be around long after you are gone. Most retired guys got nothing to do other than look for something to complain about, well next time you get the feeling go complain to your wife. Instead of impuning people who consistently show more coutesy than any other group. Especially old farts like you!
chuck"

Gee Chuck....could you try to offend anyone else on this board? 
They are here to stay? Really? Where is the FLW redfish tour huh? You know the one with biggest sponsor possible. And no they aren't here to stay, from what I see most want them gone, but unfortunately nowadays the majority is set aside to please the few, but we will leave osama out of this. And why are you attacking older fisherman, they are the ones with the knowledge and more times than not they are the polite ones on the water, sure just like any other demographic they can have thier knuckleheads, but for the most part they are vert respectful fisherman. Your disrespect for them is sad, but kind of goes with your attitude so far. 
And correct me if I am wrong but I can't remember the last time a "Retired Fisherman" thread caused so much uproar and had so many people against them? Can you, no you can't. And saying that the tourney people show more courtesy than any other group kind of isn't holding water based on all the posts I have read on the subject. And I actually looked on some other boards from Florida, Louisiana, Mississippi, and the Carolinas, and low and behold there seems to be a recurring theme with this behavior, but we are all wrong, right.

Now to everyone else I don't think that all tourney guys are like this, by no means, but some are, but if any of them are taht is too many for the reputation of these tourneys. And they are in the spotlight and that makes thier actions stick out and people to take notice and or offence, right or wrong. What I had to say above was directed at the genius that posted the stuff, it was just too easy to pick apart,lol.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you for making my point. You and others who are against tournament fishing blame everything you see on the water on the bad tournaments guy. If there is going to be a tournament in your area, and you see anyone out there doing something you don't like he must be the tournament guy. 
Well do you remember the seinfeld episode where uncle leo was finding antisemetism in everything he witnessed, well thats what i see on this thread. All the complaining about tournaments and their participants is mostly unfounded. Netboy said in his first post he did not know for sure that it was tournament guys he witnessed burning, but in his heart he wanted it to be. So on his last post he stated they were tourney guys as fact. Your negative attitudes toward tounament guys is obvious and i think you are finding antisemites everyware you look. So good day uncle leo
chuck


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

*Here are a couple*

of egotistical D-bags !!!
F****** Posers !!!


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is a nice boat though


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Is this the General Fishing Discussion thread or the General Fishing Bitttching thread.
Let's lighten up on each other. We're all fishermen here. It's like putting on a golf or fishing tournament, not everyone will be pleased with what they get or see.
A few bad apples doesn't spoil the bunch.
I too have been run up on or a hot spot get toasted, but there's no need to get upset. Just roll with the flow and try to find another spot, let that area calm down and come back later.


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

I couldn't have said it any nicer. I think that most of my experience have come with certain guides who think that they own a particular spot just because they have paying customers on thier boat. But its not just them. I have had my run ins with a couple of people who simply ain't paying attention or just bought a boat.


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

I have some friends who burn.....that stuff smells funny to me!


----------



## michdav (Jan 9, 2009)

HonkyFin said:


> of egotistical D-bags !!!
> F****** Posers !!!


HONKY FIN,

Do you know those guys you post pictures of and say those things about?
Have you ever met them?


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Man, some of you get it, some of you don't.

Are there people out there that don't want tournaments around period? Yes.

Are there people out there that don't mind tournaments? Yes.

Are tournaments ruining our resources? Absolutely not.

Are all tournament teams bad, rude, crude, impersonable, discourteous, and dangerous? Absolutely Not!

The issue here is not "Tower Boats". The issue is the manner in which "some" of the teams use the Tower Boats. The guys out there that continue to try and defend and support the burning practices will ultimately cause the end to Redfish Tournament Fishing period! You just don't get it for some reason. What the general population is asking for is to stop burning and to others, stop thinking you own the water because we are in a tournament.

The guides and weekend fisherman have just as much right to be on those waters as we do. Respect that, plain and simple. 

Here are a few options for you that find someone in your spot.

1. Get a fast boat and better your odds at beating everyone to the spot.

2. Scoot down and fish further away and patientlly wait for them to finish or leave.

3. Go to another spot.

It's happened to us before. Someone is sitting directly where we want to be. We fished a little further away to keep an eye on the spot. They were not fishing it correctly and after 30 minutes, they picked up and left. We quietly trolled over and set up and started catching fish. It worked out and we didn't get into any trouble either.

You guys that try and defend this are beating a dead horse and a battle you can not win. One, it's a state law and has been for many years. Two, the general public is going to make your life a living hell on tournament days. If you don't think that the local fisherman and guides won't rally together to run all over you on tournament day, you have another thing coming. Follow the laws and rules and go on. It's that simple. I know your momma's told you not to play with matches when you were a kid. If you don't listen, you are going to burn our house down!


----------



## Rock Hopper (Jul 18, 2008)

*Captain J. Dooms' reply*

Perfectly said.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

here u go


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

michdav said:


> HONKY FIN,
> 
> Do you know those guys you post pictures of and say those things about?
> Have you ever met them?


Of course he doesn't. But it's easy for him to hide behind a screen name and degrade other people that he doesn't even know. And he does this simply because they put a fishing/driving tower on their boat. That should tell you the type of person your dealing with.

What a shame.

Capt. John Lloyd


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

HonkyFin said:


> of egotistical D-bags !!!
> F****** Posers !!!


Do those guys tow that barge with a black hummer?


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

This thread makes me want to buy a tower boat and put about $ 20k into a stereo system so I can have Burnin for You by Blue Oyster Cult cranked up at maximum volume while I'm cruising the flats.


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Dekes reply*

to railbird, can't and won't get into my beliefs on burning-but will comment on railbirds remarks about older fishermen and 'old farts', as_ am one of them,like Deke stated, there is NO need for disrespect but that comment DOES go along with railbirds attitude on most of his post, I'm sure his 'mama' is proud of him, talking about a loser!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Timmon (May 25, 2007)

I am not an expert fisherman. I usually drift blind until I run into fish. I could care less what tournament fishermen do. I've seem em here and there but it's almost as if they have moved fish my direction when they are around. That being said I hope I never have to advance to the point where I have to stand on a tower to catch fish and be happy. I'm perfectly fine fishing an area and moving along till I find the bite. Some of you should do the same....


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

Timmon said:


> I am not an expert fisherman. I usually drift blind until I run into fish. I could care less what tournament fishermen do. I've seem em here and there but it's almost as if they have moved fish my direction when they are around. That being said I hope I never have to advance to the point where I have to stand on a tower to catch fish and be happy. I'm perfectly fine fishing an area and moving along till I find the bite. Some of you should do the same....


Too bad more people on this board don't share your viewpoint of the whole situation. For the most part they are too busy worrying and complaining rather than just shutting up and fishing. Well said.


----------



## SJAdventures (Mar 18, 2008)

Mercy, you need a get up like that just to catch some dum-ole fish:question:


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

I think what a lot of people are missing is that there are VERY few "tournament fishermen" in our water. These are weekend fishermen that are entering tournaments because they like the competition. No different than joining a city softball league or a golf tournament at your local club. Most of the tournaments are open. If a guy thinks he's good enough, he can pull up a chair and toss in his ante. The guy that will run you over in a wrapped tower boat on tournament day will do the same thing driving his buddy's trihull on a tuesday. The issue lies with the person, not the boat or the wrap or the tournament.


----------



## Timmon (May 25, 2007)

No doubt. I've found that ignorance is bliss. The more I claim to know the less your luck seems to run out. Not to say I don't sympathize with you guys but these major tourney guys are around once or twice a year. Most of these other little tourneys are weekend warriors or fishermen hiring a guide to just to place. I can live with that for now...


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Its funny all the people who have been offended by my steriotyping old fisherman, But they have no problem with the steriotypes espoused by those who lump all tournament guys into one group. Steriotypes are OK as long as they don't effect the image of your group. Makes you think HUH!! This is so fun!!!
chuck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

railbird said:


> Its funny all the people who have been offended by my steriotyping old fisherman, But they have no problem with the steriotypes espoused by those who lump all tournament guys into one group. Steriotypes are OK as long as they don't effect the image of your group. Makes you think HUH!! This is so fun!!!
> chuck


Actually many have said, including myself that NOT ALL tournament fisherman are the issue. It seems your replys have been quashed , and you don't seem to be so abusive....sucks to have all your points beat down, huh? lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

There is more than one way to make a point buck. I have more fun making them my way. Last time I checked this site is for entertainment. I have been entertained, thank you and some of the other rabid tournament haters for that. 
There are 365 days in a year and prolly all but a very few fishable days. If people can't deal with a tournament now and then (10 days this year) without blowing a gasket, I have no simpathy for them.
chuck


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

fishnlab said:


> I think what a lot of people are missing is that there are VERY few "tournament fishermen" in our water. These are weekend fishermen that are entering tournaments because they like the competition. No different than joining a city softball league or a golf tournament at your local club. Most of the tournaments are open. If a guy thinks he's good enough, he can pull up a chair and toss in his ante. The guy that will run you over in a wrapped tower boat on tournament day will do the same thing driving his buddy's trihull on a tuesday. The issue lies with the person, not the boat or the wrap or the tournament.


Good points...but competition, even little league is what brings out the very worst in some people. And it's a shame those few make everyone look bad...


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

SJAdventures said:


> Mercy, you need a get up like that just to catch some dum-ole fish:question:


I've seen this boat. It has a built in hair dryer & a tampon machine for those heavy flow days.

Those are the cutest little visors, BTW.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SJAdventures said:


> Mercy, you need a get up like that just to catch some dum-ole fish:question:


Nautical Nascar. The poor bastages have so much crappola on their hull they ran outta room for the boat builders sticker and had to soil their outboard with the overspray. Their floatie collar thingies are cute though


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*That is a sad example of a hollier than thou attitude.*

I do not know how the rest of the people here feel but the last two posts come closer to the resemblance of clowns in a circus than any type of factual discourse.
Do you think it is actually cute to poke fun of, call names and make remarks about people.

Get up and go look in the mirror!

Ranger Bob


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You think the Majek was bad, check out these guys. I was fishing a shoreline and they ran between me and the shore. When I screamed at the guy telling him to jack up his motor because of the ruts he was leaving he flipped me off. Then the reds stopped biting.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Team Ranger Bob said:


> I do not know how the rest of the people here feel but the last two posts come closer to the resemblance of clowns in a circus than any type of factual discourse.
> Do you think it is actually cute to poke fun of, call names and make remarks about people.
> 
> Get up and go look in the mirror!
> ...


Chill out bro. Only having a little fun.

"factual discourse" - I like it.


----------



## KMock (Feb 6, 2009)

Didn't want to get in the middle of it, but after the two post above I cant keep quiet. We fish the TRS and IFA, and we run I tower boat. I'll even give you a picture of it!

We were prefishing last week for the TRS Port A, and were making long power drifts across a flat, NOT BURNING!!! Three separate times we had local weekend boats get on plain, and run dirrectly at us from down wind, then turn off right before they ran over us and circle our boat. Then on Tournament day, a friend of ours (not in a tower boat) was wade fishing and had a group of guys do dougnuts aroung him while he was wading.

He wasn't burning nor were we. And you say tournamet guys in tower boats are the only dissrespectful ones?? Come on..

I fished the kayak series Sunday as well, and saw three tower boats around the JFK. None of them were tournament boats. 

We all need to share the water and be SPORTSMEN. The best thing that our sport has going for it is the support and copperation it recieves from across the board. Guides, weekenders, AND tournaments do a lot for this sport, so lets try to recognize and respect eachother. Enough with the childish remarks.

By the way, here's our boat, please hold us accountable.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I fish some tourneys when I can and it seems to me like tournament guys are being labeled as arses eventhough I bet 15% of boats on the water are tournament guys. I am all for fishing and I have never seen a tournament guy purposely try and ruin fishing for someone else. Now I have seen locals purposely ruin fishing for me because they did not know my boat and I was fishing a hole that was apparently their secret hole but I got there before they did magically. I disagree with boats running wide open in shallow water but if they are not going 70mph and are obviously scouting and being careful then what is the big deal? we are all fisherman and we all want to be able to catch fish and we all know that if we ruin the ecosystem then there will be no fish. BTW has anyone ever thought about how bad it is to drive your truck on the beach for our ecosystem?


----------



## xtreme01 (May 12, 2008)

Nice boat!



KMock said:


> Didn't want to get in the middle of it, but after the two post above I cant keep quiet. We fish the TRS and IFA, and we run I tower boat. I'll even give you a picture of it!
> 
> We were prefishing last week for the TRS Port A, and were making long power drifts across a flat, NOT BURNING!!! Three separate times we had local weekend boats get on plain, and run dirrectly at us from down wind, then turn off right before they ran over us and circle our boat. Then on Tournament day, a friend of ours (not in a tower boat) was wade fishing and had a group of guys do dougnuts aroung him while he was wading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Chill out?*

I know both of those guys and they are friends of mine, have been for a long time now.

Ranger Bob


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Sometimes people APPEAR to be doooshbags even if they are not. They can try to convince you that they aren't doooshbags but... What's the ole saying about quacking ducks? 

I personally don't have a problem with tower boats per se... 

I really don't have a problem with guys who fish tournaments OR Professional Tournament fisherman (two very different things, by the way). 

What gets under my skin is when someone feel the need to make the distinction that they are "tournament anglers" - when I know full well the only difference between me and them is an entry fee. It really gets me riled up when they proceed to try and relate how they are generally better behaved than you average fisherman. And it downright pizzes me off when they tell me it is smarter to burn an area than it is to fish it.


PS...Incidentally the guys in the picture below are NOT doooshbags.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Team Ranger Bob said:


> I know both of those guys and they are friends of mine, have been for a long time now.
> 
> Ranger Bob


Please accept my public apology . I don't know those guys from adem and meant no personal disrespect to them. It's just a picture on the internet to me.


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not dooshbags? lol thats good



Bayscout22 said:


> Sometimes people APPEAR to be doooshbags even if they are not. They can try to convince you that they aren't doooshbags but... What's the ole saying about quacking ducks?
> 
> I personally don't have a problem with tower boats per se...
> 
> ...


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank ya'll for the various perspectives. I have read and "enjoyed" 7 pages of comments. 
Just can't refrain from seconding an earlier post, " no cure for stupidity".
At the end of the day, you gotta love Texas - I do !!!!!
John
PS: Have been on this board for 15-20 yrs.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Just Keep 5 !!

Flounder needs Gamefish status,...

Burnin' for You,..


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Sometimes people APPEAR to be doooshbags even if they are not. They can try to convince you that they aren't doooshbags but... What's the ole saying about quacking ducks?

I personally don't have a problem with tower boats per se...

I really don't have a problem with guys who fish tournaments OR Professional Tournament fisherman (two very different things, by the way).

What gets under my skin is when someone feel the need to make the distinction that they are "tournament anglers" - when I know full well the only difference between me and them is an entry fee. It really gets me riled up when they proceed to try and relate how they are generally better behaved than you average fisherman. And it downright pizzes me off when they tell me it is smarter to burn an area than it is to fish it.

PS...Incidentally the guys in the picture below are NOT doooshbags. 
Attached Images









Great post Bayscout!! Points well made. And this picture is awesome,lol! How many do you think are names Tony? lol That there is the pinacle of "doooshbagism" in trademaking that phrase by the way. Again good points and post.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow! I am starting to think that I am not taking this fishing thing serious enough. I thought it was suppose to be something enjoyable...I obviously missed the boat on that one though (pun intended)! 

If you accidentally burn through my line on accident...whatever! You just better hope your wake doesn't spill my beer! That is when you will have yourself a world of trouble on your hands!

p.s. I am surprised that some of you made it past the marble stage. I would have thought natural selection would have snagged some of you years ago!


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was fishing in POC on Saturday. I wasn't really very serious about it since I had my dog with me. I have played with her at my house by casting a lure (without hook) and letting her chase it. When she's on the boat she barks at the lure when I'm retrieving to the boat. She thinks I've caught a little fish. She gets very interested if I put a fish in the livewell rather than on ice. I leave it open and she watches the fish swimming.

I cannot wade when she's with me, because she jumps in the water too.

So, when she's with me, I don't catch many fish, but it's fun to take her to a shore and let her chase birds and hermit crabs and make a pit stop.

I was drifting along Blackberry Island on Saturday and was "burned" by a kayak. The wind was blowing from the Southeast. I use my trolling motors and zig-zag down the shoreline. Wind blows me shallow, trolling motors take me to deeper water.

I started at least 250 yards west (downwind) from where a kayak was anchored (not drifting). When I started my drift, the kayak pulled his anchor and proceeded to paddle between me and the shoreline. When he got about 100 yards past me. He anchored again. I just used the trolling motors and went even deeper than I would have and let the wind blow me around him. Neither one of us seemed to be catching any fish.

I was running through Saluria Bayou later and took the photo below. They didn't do anything to me, but it seemed odd that they would have any reason to run within 15-20 feet of this shoreline.

It seemed dangerous to me as well. After Hurricane Ike, lots of logs moved around. I was trolling that shoreline one day and hit a submerged log that had lodged itself up near that bank.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I wonder how much scaffolding one can fit on a skiff? I'll bet we soon know.
LMAO!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Ballard55, did you ever think he was trying to keep his distance from you. You know being courteous. Nah that wouldn't fit the stereotype.
chuck


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

YoungGun1 said:


> p.s. I am surprised that some of you made it past the marble stage. I would have thought natural selection would have snagged some of you years ago!


Now THAT is funny, don't matter how old you are!!!


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

hey kmock dont take the bait consider the source


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

railbird said:


> Ballard55, did you ever think he was trying to keep his distance from you. You know being courteous. Nah that wouldn't fit the stereotype.
> chuck


Another attempt to justify, and he said he was running through Sauria not anchored in it. And even if he was, no one pats attention to anyone in Saluria, it is a place to run if you anchor expect to have boats drive by you. Plus look at the water it wasn't rough enough to use that as an excuse. You can continue to defend the behavior, but we will continue to shoot it down. And like you said earlier, "This is so fun" !!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The boat in question is obviously as far from the photographer as he can get, and if he is within 15 feet of that bank I'll eat my hat.Gross exageration! The picture looks to me as if the photograph was taken from a very still boat. My guess when he stopped to take the photo, the guy thought he was going to make a drift. Therefore, to give him as much room as he can, he moved over. Had he not moved over as far as possible the post would have read something like this. "I had just sat down to make a drift and this D#$% tower boat came by and buzzed me". You people keep grinding this and you keep on making my point. 
chuck


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Not everyone uses cell phones to take thier pics, some of us have descent cameras that do just fine. Another justification, shocker,lol. And it is not a drifting area, not sure how blowing all your points out of the water is making your point though? Gotta love free expression of beliefs(hopefully that won't be next on the pres. agenda), no matter how much Rail bird and I disagree on this, we agree on one thing we love the coast and love to fish, you have to keep at at like this, right. I guess we both just love to debate, nothing wrong that.


----------



## Weedguard (Dec 27, 2005)

Everybody relax the ULM Burner has been found


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

deke said:


> Another attempt to justify, and he said he was running through Sauria not anchored in it. And even if he was, no one pats attention to anyone in Saluria, it is a place to run if you anchor expect to have boats drive by you. Plus look at the water it wasn't rough enough to use that as an excuse. You can continue to defend the behavior, but we will continue to shoot it down. And like you said earlier, "This is so fun" !!


LOL!! Let's just assume that that boat was 15-20 feet off the shoreline, and that the photographer was running, and that he was using a high end camera......where is the offensive behavior? How far off the shoreline does this guy need to be?!?! Let's say 2 boats are passing each other in opposite directions in a bayou that is 80' wide. Where should those boats pass in relation to the shorelines?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Finally we find common ground deke. We both love the water and we both love a debate. 
Unfortunately for you deke, the guy in the tower boat has no clue as to the photographers intentions. All he has to go on is there might be someone that doesn't like to be disturbed while on the water, just as he doesn't like being run over, so he has moved over as far away from the photographer as possible.
Your rabid hatred of people who chose to fish differently than you is obvious, I guess the next thing you are going to do is require we all use croaker when in season. News flash, some of us don't spend our time soaking bait and keeping everything that bites our hook. 
Lets not use week evidence to try to make our arguements in the future. You should at least attempt to be sincere. Good luck and keep digging. LOL
chuck


----------



## wadefish1 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've fished POC for roughly 30 years, I know the boat in the picture, don't know who drives it but I've seen him way back in lakes that most people don't even know exist and ALWAYS have been treated courteously especially when there's not much room to manuver. I guess I'm just venting, but seriously looking at the picture there shouldn't be any complaint. Take up knitting or some hobby where you don't need to be around the rest of us.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Tournaments, for those who don't fish them, can be a distraction and a nuisance. However, for the most part, it's competitive fishing that drives conservation initiatives in both fresh and saltwater. The water belongs to everyone, but no one exclusively. It comes down to your code of standards: do you treat others as you would like to be treated? If you don't, no amount of reasoning is going to suddenly create this sense of empathy in you. It's something you either have or you do not. We all know people from both sides of that issue. 

Personally, I would love to be upset about someone burning my shoreline. That would mean I actually got to be on a shoreline instead of sitting at home trying to make a living.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Team snowmobile slednecks fishing a shoreline near you soon.


----------



## ballard55 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. I've just checked this thread after several days and was astounded at all the speculation, assumptions and accusations about a simple post of mine. Did some of you even read my post?

The first part of my post was about a kayak paddling between me and the shoreline I was drifting. I didn't say he was a tournament fisherman, his kayak didn't have a wrap or a tower, he didn't throw a beer can or gafftop at me (but that's pretty funny). He probably didn't even realize what he was doing. The point was that anyone (no matter what type of boat) can do things to you while fishing. As long as he is not breaking the law and not endangering you, it's really not worth getting upset about.

And all the speculation about the photo: I said he was running 15-20 feet from the shoreline. That was before. Not at the moment when the photo was taken. He wasn't trying to avoid me, because he was close to the shoreline when he first was able to see me. Yes, it's a good camera. Yes, I was on plane, not stopped. I had my camera in my hand because I hoped to get a photo of some dolphins in Saluria Bayou.

I specifically said the boat didn't do anything to me. Therefore, I was not complaining about anything he was doing. I said I thought it was odd (because I didn't understand what he was doing) and dangerous (because of my own personal experience in that area).

I've learned my lesson though. Never, never, never post anything in such a heated discussion as a "burning" thread. When you get in the middle of a cat fight, you'll probably end up getting scratched too!

This thread is like a rocking chair,
It gives you something to do,
But doesn't get you anywhere!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

railbird said:


> Finally we find common ground deke. We both love the water and we both love a debate.
> Unfortunately for you deke, the guy in the tower boat has no clue as to the photographers intentions. All he has to go on is there might be someone that doesn't like to be disturbed while on the water, just as he doesn't like being run over, so he has moved over as far away from the photographer as possible.
> Your rabid hatred of people who chose to fish differently than you is obvious, I guess the next thing you are going to do is require we all use croaker when in season. News flash, some of us don't spend our time soaking bait and keeping everything that bites our hook.
> Lets not use week evidence to try to make our arguements in the future. You should at least attempt to be sincere. Good luck and keep digging. LOL
> chuck


Wow, I guess you would rather argue than let it go, even after I made a sincere effort to squash this, fine with me. I read your posts and it seems that you always defend the tournament guy and especially people in tower boats buring shorelines? Huh, I guess that is becuase you run a buring boat with a tower, shocker!! You know the phrase, "thou protest too much", well sorry I bet you don't, it means that since YOU constantly defend people that burn shorelines it lends itself to mean that YOU burn shorelines and are defending yourself not the others brought up here. Is that simple enough for you? It has to be.

You think I am making assertions, well what is this; "just as he doesn't like being run over, so he has moved over as far away from the photographer as possible." 
Really? And you know this how?

He actually posted this with the picture. He was making a point, but you were so eager to defend your practice you missed that.

"I was running through Saluria Bayou later and took the photo below. They didn't do anything to me, but it seemed odd that they would have any reason to run within 15-20 feet of this shoreline.

It seemed dangerous to me as well. After Hurricane Ike, lots of logs moved around. I was trolling that shoreline one day and hit a submerged log that had lodged itself up near that bank. "

Then this to really sink your inaccurate remarks;
"
all the speculation about the photo: I said he was running 15-20 feet from the shoreline. That was before. Not at the moment when the photo was taken. He wasn't trying to avoid me, because he was close to the shoreline when he first was able to see me. Yes, it's a good camera. Yes, I was on plane, not stopped. I had my camera in my hand because I hoped to get a photo of some dolphins in Saluria Bayou.

I specifically said the boat didn't do anything to me. Therefore, I was not complaining about anything he was doing. I said I thought it was odd (because I didn't understand what he was doing) and dangerous (because of my own personal experience in that area)."

Hmmmmm now what ya got?

And newbie, next time you try to make a funny and try to insult someone on here do it with facts. Trying to insult me by calling me a croaker soaker or a meat hauler is one the funniest and most lame insults I have heard since well.......never on here. You might as well critcize me for my way left political stance and my hatred of the 2nd ammendment while you are at it! I was trying to be sincere and stop the negative back and forth in my last post, but you wouldn't have it. And I was going to let it be, but then you insulted me persoanlly, and, well that and your nonthruths made me defend myself . Newbie, next time you want to insult someone and go toe to toe, do your homework on that person. It just makes you look uninformed and desperate.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

deke said:


> Wow, I guess you would rather argue than let it go, even after I made a sincere effort to squash this, fine with me. I read your posts and it seems that you always defend the tournament guy and especially people in tower boats buring shorelines? Huh, I guess that is becuase you run a buring boat with a tower, shocker!! You know the phrase, "thou protest too much", well sorry I bet you don't, it means that since YOU constantly defend people that burn shorelines it lends itself to mean that YOU burn shorelines and are defending yourself not the others brought up here. Is that simple enough for you? It has to be.
> 
> You think I am making assertions, well what is this; "just as he doesn't like being run over, so he has moved over as far away from the photographer as possible."
> Really? And you know this how?
> ...


 Well said.........I guess the shoe fit.


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

knowing saluria bayou, i'd like to know this......... if they were 20 feet away from the bank the guy taking the picture must have been within 10 feet judging the distance between them........................:rotfl::work:


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

HonkyFin said:


> Well said.
> Fish more,Burn less.
> Funny thing is , most bass tourney guys dont go burning all over the lake looking for fish and i never saw folks "Burning" shorelines UNTIL Salt tourneys came along.


That is a really dumb comparison. Burn Bar!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Team Castaway said:


> I can't help but laugh at all of this. Everyone knows where I stand on burning...... Quit running around and learn the waters, throw a line, and see what happens. Process of elimination. I see fish drifting and wading. I don't have to be 22' in the air to find fish. Granted it would help and to each their own if they choose to fish in that matter. As I've said, I don't have a problem with the towers, it's just the ones who refuse to fish, but elect to run instead. Drifting around from way up there would have some serious advantages. I also think they are extremely dangerous (some of them) and one of these days someone is going to be killed. I hope it never happens and pray that I'm wrong, but I just don't see how it hasn't happened yet or won't happen in the future.
> 
> When your burning, you are ruining our sport for not just the tournament guys, but for everyone out there. There are people out there that burn and don't fish tournaments, so you for you that want to put that cross hair on our backs, you might want to not throw rocks in your glass homes. Yes, tournament guys probably started the burning thing and they need to stop it at the same time. Yet, not all tournament guys burn, just like not all weekend warriors or guides burn as well.
> 
> ...


You burnin' this weekend?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*I could almost see a tear!*

Deke, You sure seem to offend easily. I didn't know you had such a hatred for so many types of fisherman. You really can take the bait. I even left the bail open on that one and let you swallow that old croaker all the way down.

As for your latest assumtion, I have a tower on my boat that is portable and can be raised after i get to the area im fishing. I do not burn shorelines to find fish. I know where the fish are from making hundreds of drifts over many days of fishing my areas. I run an rfl with no raised console and fish nothing but flats. If you see me in a channel,please stop and help, as i am probably broken down.

As for your methods of fishing, I just illustrated how easy it is for us to stereotype a specific poster by looking at the subjects he advocates or attacks.

Now If you are really interested in having a good understanding of what "the bad tower fisherman"are doing out there on the water. Why don't you come on down to nine mile hole with me in a few weeks (maybe the week after the rockport trs), and i'll take you out for a day or 2 of good old tower fishing. I would love to meet you,and who knows we could even enjoy a little debate on the water while we catch 15-20 reds from my tower. Maybe we could discuss you 2nd ammendment issues. lol

By the way calling me a newbie was just plain mean. That really hurt my feelings. I'm very sensitive you know. lol

chuck


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

I was fishing Friday evening 30 feet off the shoreline right near peppers reef in EGB and a tower boat was running the shoreline towards me. When he saw me he did turn out of the way and arc around me. I was fine with him arcing less than 100 yrs away from me but was not fine with the shorline running. The south shoreline of EGB is where all the bait is supposed to be, why run threw it and mess it up ? Doesnt that make fishing harder ? It was between 645 - 715 pm, and looks like he was going home or checking up on where the bait wasnt


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

trout-deluxe, 
I'm not familiar with EGB I guess thats East Galvaston Bay. First question is what kind of boat was he/she in. Next question was the wind strong. Last question was that a place to get out of the rough conditions on his way home. 

I can tell you from my experience at the TRS rockport last year that tower driven boats have a very hard time in rough water. The boat in front of me leaving the jetties at the rockport ski basin looked like he was having a tough time handling the waves in rough conditions. I don't think it is out of line to hug shorelines (maybe 30 feet is pushing it a little) when conditions are dangerous in the open bay. Most flats boats are at a disadvantage in open bay conditions.
chuck


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

railbird said:


> trout-deluxe,
> I'm not familiar with EGB I guess thats East Galvaston Bay. First question is what kind of boat was he/she in. Next question was the wind strong. Last question was that a place to get out of the rough conditions on his way home.
> 
> I can tell you from my experience at the TRS rockport last year that tower driven boats have a very hard time in rough water. The boat in front of me leaving the jetties at the rockport ski basin looked like he was having a tough time handling the waves in rough conditions. I don't think it is out of line to hug shorelines (maybe 30 feet is pushing it a little) when conditions are dangerous in the open bay. Most flats boats are at a disadvantage in open bay conditions.
> chuck


Then maybe they need to get a boat that will handle the chop......AAwww.:cheers:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL! So predictable!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Railbird,

Are you a guide?


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Does an airboat count as a tower boat? I had one of the Rockport duck guides literally run my anchor line over there a number of years ago. I doubt they where in a tournament though. 

We had the boat about 20ft from shore with the anchor set on the ground. The air boat ran between us and the shore, liked to have jerked the bow eye out. They where laughing so hard I thought the driver was going to fall out of the boat. They'll never know how close they came to having a cyl. of .357 emptied in their direction. Maddest I've ever been on the water (or much of anywhere else).

Thanks to one morons actions, I now despise all air boaters in general. Some of the best guys in the world may drive air boats but in my mind they all get demonized because of one idiots actions.. Funny how that works.

How about "go fast" boaters, water skiers or kids on jet skies? Surely more of us have been interupted by them than by tournament fishers.. 

Maybe just be easier to hate everyone..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Then maybe they need to get a boat that will handle the chop......AAwww.:cheers:


They couldnt burn shorlines then.....All these excuses of why these people have these towers and why they burn these shorlines are just that, excuses.
Site casting to fish is one thing. Running 45 mph down a shoreline just because your boat can is another. 
Everybody wants to be Roland Martin these days. Hell with everyone else.
I saw two guys launch their tower boat the other day. They looked like they were going on a photo shoot for GQ magazine instead of fishing.
I've never seen anyone starch iron their fishing shorts before.


----------



## Trout-deluxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Well the boat was a white one with tower, the wind was blowing SW at the time, and the water was smoothe as a slick. The guy was running less than 30 yrds off the bank. SW winds flow over bolivar therefore create calm waters at least half mile out.
No excuse for running shoreline other than to destroy habitat and fisheries. 

I would like to see more TPW & Officers out there...I will file a general complaint with them and see what they say.

Next time I am out on the water I will have a camera or videocamera in hopes to get registration numbers.

(opinon, its funny that poeple complain about noobies, however its the oldies you have to watch out fer)(oldies = people with lots of time on the water)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> I saw two guys launch their tower boat the other day. They looked like they were going on a photo shoot for GQ magazine instead of fishing.
> I've never seen anyone starch iron their fishing shorts before.


I loved reading that then reading your sig right below it..

*"Anything worth doing is worth doing right"*

Seems like that's just what they where doing.. (-:}


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I loved reading that then reading your sig right below it..
> 
> *"Anything worth doing is worth doing right"*
> 
> Seems like that's just what they where doing.. (-:}


Hmmm....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

However,

It is not against the law to run a boat close to a shoreline. So you might be out of luck there.. regardless of if they burned a shoreline or not, they have to break a law before a game warden can do anything!!!!!!



Trout-deluxe said:


> Well the boat was a white one with tower, the wind was blowing SW at the time, and the water was smoothe as a slick. The guy was running less than 30 yrds off the bank. SW winds flow over bolivar therefore create calm waters at least half mile out.
> No excuse for running shoreline other than to destroy habitat and fisheries.
> 
> I would like to see more TPW & Officers out there...I will file a general complaint with them and see what they say.
> ...


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*New TPW Regs*

You are now only allowed to run your boat in the ICW. Everywhere else you must either pole or dift (Including trolling motors, we don't want to harm our seagrass remember). I think that would satisfy what people on here are looking for. LOL.

And by the way, who doesn't starch there shorts before going fishing, that would just be uncivilized? This post has become out of control.

Seriously call the game warden and file a general complaint????????

Bottom line we do need to protect our resources and do what is right, however there are alot of misconceptions of reality. Just my .02


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*young gun*

No, I just like to fish from my tower and watch every fish i catch take the lure. I prefer to hunt my fish, not fish for them.

To trout-delux, please record your conversation with TPW. It should be priceless. LOL
chuck


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Redfishr said:


> They couldnt burn shorlines then.....All these excuses of why these people have these towers and why they burn these shorlines are just that, excuses.
> Site casting to fish is one thing. Running 45 mph down a shoreline just because your boat can is another.
> Everybody wants to be Roland Martin these days. Hell with everyone else.
> I saw two guys launch their tower boat the other day. They looked like they were going on a photo shoot for GQ magazine instead of fishing.
> I've never seen anyone starch iron their fishing shorts before.


Thats what you call metro fisherman....lol! Money,boat,truck,house on the water and NO FISH.....lol:fish:


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

is this a milk and cookie break?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

TripleGrip said:


> is this a milk and cookie break?


Why are you ironing your fishing shorts?......


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

no I like milk and cookies but I don't want to miss any thing.I'm retired and my wife is at work so I have no one to complain to.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

TripleGrip said:


> no I like milk and cookies but I don't want to miss any thing.I'm retired and my wife is at work so I have no one to complain to.


oh! i got gotcha.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Deke, You sure seem to offend easily. I didn't know you had such a hatred for so many types of fisherman. You really can take the bait. I even left the bail open on that one and let you swallow that old croaker all the way down. "

No, just love to debate. Not really a hatred for different types for fisherman, just hatred for certain tactics, thats all. And I guess I did take the bait, pretty much swallowed it and was working on passing the hook, LOL! But if you are serious about showing me how a tower boat is supposed to be fished then count me in, I'm not afraid, you just PM me the time and place ane we will get after it. As a matter of fact I would truly look forward to seeing what all the hype is about, PM me if you are down with your challenge.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> You burnin' this weekend?


You bet! I'm even going to run my buddies Pontoon boat so that I can burn in comfort of leather captain chairs and BBQ'd Hot Dogs when I get tired of driving with my big left toe!


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Deke PM on the way lets do it.
chuck


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

You guys need to find something else to do with your time. It's been said you are all beating a dead horse, but no one is listening.

This thread is about burning fishing grounds. Look, if the wind is blowing 30+mph, everyone is looking for a protected shoreline. The fisherman, the bait, the fish, and the flats boats that can't handle the rough water. I'm OK with all of that. If the wind is screaming, I want those guys in the flats boats to be safe and make it home to their families. If that means they have to run the East Shoreline of the Laguna to do so, go for it. Burning those shorelines at 12 - 15 mph looking for fish is another thing. 

This is pretty cut and dry fellas. A lot of you need to quit trying to read more into what someone is trying to say and at the same time stop the personal insults. There is nothing wrong with having a stance and a belief, but personal insults, lures casted in someone's direction, and .357's unloaded is just plain insane. Are we adults here or are we 16 year old school girls here bickering over an outfit that you wore to 2nd period? I haven't seen this much drama since the last time I got in an episode of "Day's of our Lives" while at home eating lunch with my wife.

You know, I'm gonna have to figure out how to turn off my emails about this thread. It actually ruins my day to see that people can not see the Pros and Cons to what is going on out there on "our" waters.

Burning Fish = Bad
Burning Shorelines to find fish = Bad
Running a shoreline for protection = Good and Safe

I guess common courtesy has gone completely by the way side these days. For those of you that want to classify all tournament guys as wanting to be the next Roland Martin, you're wrong. Are there people out there, probably, but not all of us strive to be someone else. I know I don't. I want to be my own person that thinks and does things responsibly and with respect to others and to receive respect from others. I enjoy tournament fishing for the love of the sport. Not because Roland Martin does. I would love to have my own TV show and make $1 Trillion Dollars a year doing what I love and teaching others to love it for the reasons that I do and for their own. Most of all of this is probably a pipe dream, but you know what, it's my pipe dream and I can tell you that none of this **** that has been said has ever been in my little dream. If it had been, I'd be calling it my "Nightmare".

Guys, get a grip and go wet a line. By the way stay out of my drift, all of these waters are mine! LOL!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I loved reading that then reading your sig right below it..
> 
> *"Anything worth doing is worth doing right"*
> 
> Seems like that's just what they where doing.. (-:}


Right and superfluous is not synonymous.......


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

railbird said:


> Deke PM on the way lets do it.
> chuck


You two be sure and let me in on this little outing. I'd like to get some pictures of the before, during, and after! LOL!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> You guys need to find something else to do with your time. It's been said you are all beating a dead horse, but no one is listening.
> 
> This thread is about burning fishing grounds. Look, if the wind is blowing 30+mph, everyone is looking for a protected shoreline. The fisherman, the bait, the fish, and the flats boats that can't handle the rough water. I'm OK with all of that. If the wind is screaming, I want those guys in the flats boats to be safe and make it home to their families. If that means they have to run the East Shoreline of the Laguna to do so, go for it. Burning those shorelines at 12 - 15 mph looking for fish is another thing.
> 
> ...


And yet you post........... do as I say huh?


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

After reading this post here are a few of the areas that you have critiqued...

1. Scaffolding on a boat (I am impressed by this as well)
2. Intention for being on the water (scouting or fishing)
3. Cost of other people's boats (aka being envious)
4. The manner of which they iron their shorts
5. Being a tourney fisherman
6. Being attractive or personal hygiene (going to a GQ shoot?)
7. The time spent posting on this board 
8. Wearing matching shirts
9. Being offensive (Ignorance may have been a better word to use)
10. Making dumb arguments (although there have been some of those)

...The only reason I keep reading this post is because I am amazed that some of you can still find additional things to criticize people for. This is hilarious.

Burning = Bad
Being Respectful = Good

Couldn't we have left it at that?


----------



## MudNShell (Jun 2, 2008)

LSUtigeryakker said:


> We were gigging one night and a 2 tourney anglers flew by us in 2 boats and hit my friend in the head with a beer can and one of the guys threw a gaftop at me and nearly hit my arm with it.


I think that's the funniest thing I've ever seen posted once you get the visual.......

Think I'll start saving hardheads for this very purpose....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Team castaway*

Will do lets talk about it this weekend and we will get something set up.
chuck


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

deke said:


> "Deke, You sure seem to offend easily. I didn't know you had such a hatred for so many types of fisherman. You really can take the bait. I even left the bail open on that one and let you swallow that old croaker all the way down. "
> 
> No, just love to debate. Not really a hatred for different types for fisherman, just hatred for certain tactics, thats all. And I guess I did take the bait, pretty much swallowed it and was working on passing the hook, LOL! But if you are serious about showing me how a tower boat is supposed to be fished then count me in, I'm not afraid, you just PM me the time and place ane we will get after it. As a matter of fact I would truly look forward to seeing what all the hype is about, PM me if you are down with your challenge.


Wouldn't you rather take him hunting?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Boom goon, 
Hunting is really what Im doing on the tower. And no I don't plan on taking DEKE hunting in the dick chaney sense. lol 
I truely love to fish this way and love to take people out and see what I get to see every few days. Just remember you are only about 20% of the way there when you see them. You still have to make him eat before he sees you.
chuck


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

HOW MANY DAYS IS THIS THREAD SUPOSE TO BE TODAY!


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Railbird and Deke,

I really want to see the pic's from this fishing trip. Seriously I hope you find some common ground out there.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Team Castaway said:


> You bet! I'm even going to run my boyfreind's Pontoon boat so that I can burn in comfort of leather captain chairs and play with Hot Dogs when I get tired of driving with my big Hoe!


Yea thats about right!:whiteshee


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Ahhh – the everso popular burning debate! Grab a Snickers…..

For those of us that don’t burn the shoreline, take comfort in knowing that there are some drawbacks to these guys "burning" up tight next to the shoreline…they could hit their lower unit on the bottom or worst yet, get blown up on shore…that would be awful!

Moreover, it has been super windy and wind in particular really seems to minimize how fish negatively react to the boat. So with the water muddied and stirred up, hopefully the burn boats won’t scare off all of the fish! 

Regardless of what people do, how they dress, why they run their boats close to the shoreline, how fast their boat runs, what tournament they fish...the bottom line is to act respectful to other people on the water. Accidents happen. People make bad judgment calls. Nobody is perfect, but take responsibility for your actions. There is plenty of water for everyone to fish. So, with that said, keep tight lines, and be courteous to your fellow anglers! Life is too short! 

GLF!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

:shamrock:


Team Castaway said:


> You bet! I'm even going to run my buddies Pontoon boat so that I can burn in comfort of leather captain chairs and BBQ'd Hot Dogs when I get tired of driving with my big left toe!





Shallow Sport68 said:


> Yea thats about right!:whiteshee


Nice job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hunter7415 (Apr 22, 2008)

*burnning*

Hello guys,

My .02. I fish the TRS. I do not mean to burn, but if I have to cut across a flat because of weather, I will because I run a redfish line. I do not tear up the grass. I am very involved with the CCA, so I understand where some of you guys are coming from. But it seems to me, all the weekend warriors think the water belongs to them. I have fished the Rockport area for years and I have been burned so many times by these guys that it's sad. Here's an example: I was drifting the Klondikes one day. We were making several drifts on a school of reds and we noticed a boat parked out by California Hole with a pair of binoculaurs. We would drift to the reds, drop the power pole and catch a couple of reds. Then we would troll out, come back and make another drift. We turned our boat around to make another drift and here comes the local. He throws his anchor out 10 ft from us and starts throwing out live bait. But I guess that's okay since it was a local. The last I heard, the bay system belongs to everybody. So what's the problem? Everybody has been burned once or twice. Everyone makes mistakes. It seems to me that you can dish it out, obviously, but you can't take it.

What really gets me is that you'll see the locals in their big offshore boats in a channel that leads to a flat and they have the nerve to get mad that we have to pass them to go into the flat idling. But they'll have a double throw jackson with a spark plug on the end of it for a weight. LOL.

And for the comments about the guys in starched shirts, their sponsors require them to look good. They represent their product. That's like showing up to your job in a dirty pair of pants and a wrinkled shirt. Do you think you'd still have your job after that?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Team Castaway said:


> You two be sure and let me in on this little outing. I'd like to get some pictures of the before, during, and after! LOL!


Wouldn't you rather take him hunting? 

LOL!! These made me laugh out loud,lol! 
But it is looking like sometime in early May. Railbird PM'd me, and I am going to talk with him tomorrow evening to firm it up. We will be fishing together in a few weeks, and I truly look forward to this experience, and thank him for his invite. I will go into it with my past beliefs put on hold, and I am ready to learn something new. I'm sure this will a great time!

We will be sure to take plenty of pictures.


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

deke said:


> Wouldn't you rather take him hunting?
> 
> LOL!! These made me laugh out loud,lol!
> But it is looking like sometime in early May. Railbird PM'd me, and I am going to talk with him tomorrow evening to firm it up. We will be fishing together in a few weeks, and I truly look forward to this experience, and thank him for his invite. I will go into it with my past beliefs put on hold, and I am ready to learn something new. I'm sure this will a great time!
> ...


Awesome. Chuck is a good fisherman and I know he is not the problem out there. I think we'll all find out in the end that you two were on the same book, just a different chapter.

Atleast I hope so! LOL!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Save it........:goldfish:


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Team Castaway said:


> You bet! I'm even going to run my buddies Pontoon boat so that I can burn in comfort of leather captain chairs and BBQ'd Hot Dogs when I get tired of driving with my big left toe!


You gonna runnin Chester's pontoon boat? If so count me in, did he ever put the stripper pole on it? That thing is pretty bad ***. Hell, its gonna be rough this weekend, you might as well fish the tourney in that thing. haha


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

DFoley said:


> You gonna runnin Chester's pontoon boat? If so count me in, did he ever put the stripper pole on it? That thing is pretty bad ***. Hell, its gonna be rough this weekend, you might as well fish the tourney in that thing. haha


Yes, and Jason's wife loves it!!!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*baffin trip is on*

Talked to Deke tonight we are planning on tuesday-thursday fishing trip. Will likely fish the hole for 2 days. Finished new tower today, eye level is 19' above the surface. Should be interesting. lol
chuck


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Chuck,

Thanks for the invite on the pm, but I can not fish Wednesday or Thursday. Got my 3 year olds birthday party Wednesday and Thursday I start a 4-day golf tournament. I will be out there on tomorrow though. I'm planning on going to the cut and into the hole. I'll be trying to make a meat haul for a bunch of people going to the Frio for a week after the Freeport TRTS.

Try not to get nose bleed from your new platform!


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

PLEASE............make.........it.........stop............


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

Capt. Juarez said:


> Answer to your B answer. My partner and I fished out of my XLR8 on sat, while drifting in the Laguna we had 5 or 6 boats run within 100 yards of us. Now bare in mind these are the same ( anlgers ) that are out trying to catch fish and BE respectful on the water. We didnt have our tourney shirts on we were dressed in plain clothes. Now did I complain that some guy out fishing ran through out drift? No I have more class than that, I took it as it was. So as for my half hearted concern for the other angler........ * I probably do more for chairty and non profit orgs in one year than you have done in your life time pal*. I have a good rep in the Galveston area and I am a stand up guy. So MR. Diggy do a little research before you pop off about my "halfhearted apology".. While we are running in the tower boat I make it a point to give everone on the water plenty of room just to avoid people like you from ripping us.


Look, you're obviously a blowhard, and that's great and all. But I seriously doubt you put in at least 20 hours a week volunteering your time to non profit organizations. Good wannabe post, but hey, you're full of yourself, and it's obvious. Don't open your mouth and let everyone else know. Good job, but don't trumpet yourself so much. You're not as great as you and your momma think you are. Nice try though. When you are in an organization that raises over ten million dollars for youth education annually, call me. When you spend 20 hours a week building housing for needy families, call me. Don't make statements that you definitely can't back up, bro.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

djdiggydiggy said:


> Look, you're obviously a blowhard, and that's great and all. But I seriously doubt you put in at least 20 hours a week volunteering your time to non profit organizations. Good wannabe post, but hey, you're full of yourself, and it's obvious. Don't open your mouth and let everyone else know. Good job, but don't trumpet yourself so much. You're not as great as you and your momma think you are. Nice try though. When you are in an organization that raises over ten million dollars for youth education annually, call me. When you spend 20 hours a week building housing for needy families, call me. Don't make statements that you definitely can't back up, bro.


Why bash him? You making yourself look like an arse, do you do charity work at all? And how old are you really, did ya have to bring up momma? Haha come on get off your high chair stop bringing this thread up and lets move on. Also, I mean if you want to get techinal. Ive been putting 40 hrs a week in for the past 6 months on re modeling "Low income apartments" does that count as charity work since they are needy?


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

*According to Scott*

According to Scott would disagree with you but I agree with you 100%! Well said!:texasflag


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

these are the kind of threads that need to stop.


----------

